# Ebay: Spielesammlung mit 7.000 Titeln für 999.999 Euro verkauft



## MichaelBonke (9. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ebay: Spielesammlung mit 7.000 Titeln für 999.999 Euro verkauft * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ebay: Spielesammlung mit 7.000 Titeln für 999.999 Euro verkauft


----------



## dth-alien (9. Juli 2012)

Jahhhh sie ist mein.  
Ne jetzt mal im ernst was will man mit so vielen Games?


----------



## Kaeksch (9. Juli 2012)

Der gute alte Sammelwahn


----------



## nolleX (9. Juli 2012)

Wie viel bekommt denn dann ebay von der Auktion?


----------



## nigra (9. Juli 2012)

Der Typ hat jedenfalls keine Geldsorgen mehr...Und mehr Platz im Schrank.


----------



## Daishi888 (9. Juli 2012)

Mein Schatzzz... Golum! Golum!


----------



## Mothman (9. Juli 2012)

Krass. Hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet, dass sich da jemand findet. Eventuell ein japanischer Neureicher oder so.^^


----------



## Exar-K (9. Juli 2012)

nolleX schrieb:


> Wie viel bekommt denn dann ebay von der Auktion?


 ~10% müssten das mittlerweile sein. Lohnt sich imo überhaupt nicht mehr, da noch etwas zu verkaufen.


----------



## Valarius (9. Juli 2012)

Ich verstehs nicht... was kann denn an so einer SUPERDUPER-Sammlung so TEUER sein? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (9. Juli 2012)

verrückt


----------



## Dosentier (9. Juli 2012)

Naja, vielleicht hat auch einfach jemand darauf geboten aus Spaß oder versehentlich, wer weiß.
So was kommt ja häufig vor, bei solchen Kuriosen Auktionen.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## IlllIIlllI (9. Juli 2012)

krank


----------



## ShawnS (9. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich 23 Mrd hätte, hätte ich es auch gekauft - aber da ich diesen Betrag knapp verfehle....

Wer gibt denn 1 Mio für Spiele aus.... unglaublich.

was ich wohl für meine 400 Disketten/Cds/Dvds veranschlagen könnte.... nach dem Preisgefüge würde ich ja fast 56000 € sagen ^^.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Juli 2012)

Glückwunsch, allerdings heißt ja verkauft bei eBay nicht wirklich gleich verkauft.


----------



## Fightingfurball (9. Juli 2012)

Valarius schrieb:


> Ich verstehs nicht... was kann denn an so einer SUPERDUPER-Sammlung so TEUER sein? *kopfschüttel*


 es gibt spiele die bringen einzeln 25k bis 30k USD


----------



## Fightingfurball (9. Juli 2012)

ShawnS schrieb:


> Wenn ich 23 Mrd hätte, hätte ich es auch gekauft - aber da ich diesen Betrag knapp verfehle....
> 
> Wer gibt denn 1 Mio für Spiele aus.... unglaublich.
> 
> was ich wohl für meine 400 Disketten/Cds/Dvds veranschlagen könnte.... nach dem Preisgefüge würde ich ja fast 56000 € sagen ^^.


PC spiele sind in der Regel wertlos, da diese auf einfach vervielfältigbaren Medien ausgeliefert wurden. Falls du aber z.b. noch Day of the Tentacle originalverpackt und ungeöffnet o.ä. hättest, könntest du durchaus einen netten betrag bekommen, Hauptwort hierbei ungeöffnet.


----------



## Theojin (9. Juli 2012)

Es gibt ja auch Leute, die 100 Millionen für Fußballer bezahlen, oder 500.000 dafür, das Beyonce Knowles auf deren Privatparty singt. Ein Hoch auf die Finanzelite...

Ich glaube ein normaler Spielehändler hat sicherlich keine Million rumliegen, und es gibt vermutlich keine Bank auf der Welt, die einem eine Million Euro leiht, um eine Spielesammlung zu kaufen, in der Hoffnung, mit dem Weiterverkauf den großen Reibach machen zu können.


----------



## Mothman (9. Juli 2012)

Theojin schrieb:


> [..], und es gibt vermutlich keine Bank auf der Welt, die einem eine Million Euro leiht, um eine Spielesammlung zu kaufen, in der Hoffnung, mit dem Weiterverkauf den großen Reibach machen zu können.


Vielleicht ne Spielbank?!


----------



## PAWclan (9. Juli 2012)

ich würde dir eine schelle  geben wenn du 1 mio für so ein schrot ausgeben würdest kannst ja besser  kindern  ( leuten ) denen es nicht gut geht das geld geben die mit dem geld mehr anfangen können !!!


----------



## Rabowke (9. Juli 2012)

PAWclan schrieb:


> ich würde dir eine schelle  geben wenn du 1 mio für so ein schrot ausgeben würdest kannst ja besser  kindern  ( leuten ) denen es nicht gut geht das geld geben die mit dem geld mehr anfangen können !!!


Wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe, ist doch bitte meine Sache. 

Ich wüsste nicht, warum ich mir von einem 'PAWclan' was sagen lassen sollte.


----------



## Mad9000 (9. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Krass. Hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet, dass sich da jemand findet. Eventuell ein japanischer Neureicher oder so.^^


 
Warum nicht zu so aussergewöhnlichen Auktionen gibt es auch fast immer einen Käufer in dem fall wird es schon ein Sammler gewesen sein.


----------



## LostHero (9. Juli 2012)

Bestätigt meinen Verdacht, dass es Menschen mit zu viel Geld gibt .
Allerdings halte ich die Option mit dem Händler für am wahrscheinlichsten.


----------



## Insoma (9. Juli 2012)

Hoffentlich der Angy Video Game Nerd!


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Juli 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Bestätigt meinen Verdacht, dass es Menschen mit zu viel Geld gibt .
> Allerdings halte ich die Option mit dem Händler für am wahrscheinlichsten.


 
Wieso ist die Option mit dem Händler am wahrscheinlichsten? Gibt bestimmt den ein oder anderen Millionär, der auch Spiele sammelt.
Ganz ehrlich...hätte ich soviel Kohle, ich wüsste sowieso nicht, wohin damit. Da würd ich mir wahrscheinlich auch rein aus Spaß nebenbei mal so eine Sammlung zulegen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Juli 2012)

Dann weiß ich ja schon, was ich in 30 Jahren auch mal machen kann, weil dann hab ich bestimmt auch so viele Spiele  Aber ich würd' das wahrscheinlich eh nicht können, weil ich viel zu sehr an meinen Spielen hänge. Ich hab bisher nur eins verkauft und das auch nur, weil ich es doppelt hatte. Sonst heb ich alles auf 

Achja, aber das wird dann ja eh nicht gehen, weil die Spiele dann aufgrund der heutigen DRM-Maßnahmen eh nicht mehr nutzbar sind


----------



## l0l (9. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe, ist doch bitte meine Sache.
> 
> Ich wüsste nicht, warum ich mir von einem 'PAWclan' was sagen lassen sollte.


 
Haste Recht, gibt eh genügend Menschen. Sollense doch sterben die Afrikaner.

Hab ich Deine Meinung treffend widergegeben?


----------



## z3ro22 (9. Juli 2012)

Ich habe ja gesagt viel zu günstig Aufgrund der Sammlung.

WIe immer hatte ich auch recht das es vk wird


----------



## ElKodo (9. Juli 2012)

l0l schrieb:


> Haste Recht, gibt eh genügend Menschen. Sollense doch sterben die Afrikaner.
> 
> Hab ich Deine Meinung treffend widergegeben?


 
Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zutun?
1 Millionen für bedürftige Menschen in 3. Welt - Ländern zu spenden bringt (langfristig) sowieso nichts.
Und ja, es gibt genug Menschen, eher schon zuviele. Also ein paar Millionen, oder eher Milliarden weniger würde dem Planeten nicht schaden, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (9. Juli 2012)

Gückwunsch an den Verkäufer. So hat er sich wohl zumindest einen Teil der über Jahrzehnte ausgegebenen Kosten wieder reingeholt.
Glückwunsch an den Käufer. Wenn er die Titel einzeln oder in Sets verkaufen kann, macht er deutlich mehr als die gezahlte Million.


----------



## DerBloP (9. Juli 2012)

Derjenige friert sie ein und behandelt sie wie ein Schatz...in 20 Jahren sind die Gold wert...und seien wir mal ehrlich, es gibt genügend leute die mehr als nur 1 millionen haben.... Gerechte Welt 

PS: Was ist in 20 oder den nächsten Jahren  mehr wert...der Euro bzw Dollar, oder diese Sammlung? Damals waren es Gemälde, später werden es Module sein.


----------



## Prisco (9. Juli 2012)

ElKodo schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zutun?
> 1 Millionen für bedürftige Menschen in 3. Welt - Ländern zu spenden bringt (langfristig) sowieso nichts.
> Und ja, es gibt genug Menschen, eher schon zuviele. Also ein paar Millionen, oder eher Milliarden weniger würde dem Planeten nicht schaden, ganz im Gegenteil.


 
Dann müssen wir aber auch so fair sein und zu denjenigen zählen, die weniger werden.
Man kann ja schließlich nichts dafür, wo man geboren wird.

Natürlich helfen denen die Spenden langfristig nicht weiter, aber wenn du in deren Lage wärst, würdest du dich doch über etwas Wasser und Brot freuen.


----------



## DrHasenbein (9. Juli 2012)

nolleX schrieb:


> Wie viel bekommt denn dann ebay von der Auktion?


 
Die maximale Verkaufsprovision beträgt EUR 45,00


Allgemeine Gebühren für private Verkäufer


----------



## wurzn (9. Juli 2012)

Prisco schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir aber auch so fair sein und zu denjenigen zählen, die weniger werden.
> Man kann ja schließlich nichts dafür, wo man geboren wird.
> 
> Natürlich helfen denen die Spenden langfristig nicht weiter, aber wenn du in deren Lage wärst, würdest du dich doch über etwas Wasser und Brot freuen.


 
ja klar, aber man kann auch autos und häuser kaufen. da sagt auch keiner: "spende es doch lieber". afrika is egal, vergiss es, und lass die leute in ihrem elend verrecken. so läufts doch? besser die als wir, so unter dem motto. wasser in afrika verdunstet eh gleich....


----------



## Mothman (9. Juli 2012)

Naja, man weiß doch garnichts über den Käufer. 
Vielleicht spendet der ja im Jahr 20 Mio für wohltätige Zwecke. Sowas hängt ja auch nicht jeder an die große Glocke.

Bill Gates z.B. hassen auch viele und der hat viele die sagen "reicher Ausbeuter". Aber dass der Mann (zumindest nach eigener Aussage, so Wikipedia) 90-95 Prozent seines Vermögens spendet bzw spenden will, vergessen dabei viele.

Man muss ja nicht gleich wieder die Steine in die Hand nehmen, nur weil einer mehr Geld für sein Hobby ausgeben kann, als wir in einem ganzen Leben verdienen können. 

Und die Möglichkeit, dass es ein Händler mit Business-Plan zum Wiederverkauf ist, kann man ja letztendlich auch nicht ganz ausschließen.


----------



## z3ro22 (9. Juli 2012)

@Mothman er spendet auhc nur weil er immer noch plus einnahmen hat verwechsel das nicht.


----------



## DrHasenbein (9. Juli 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> @Mothman er spendet auhc nur weil er immer noch plus einnahmen hat verwechsel das nicht.


 
soll er etwa sein komplettes Vermögen spenden um endlich auch bei Leuten wie dir als "Wohltäter" anerkannt zu werden? Das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein ....


----------



## Mothman (9. Juli 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> @Mothman er spendet auhc nur weil er immer noch plus einnahmen hat verwechsel das nicht.


Spendest du denn so viel, dass du monatlich Minus machst? 
Was für ein Sinn könnte das machen?


----------



## wurzn (9. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, man weiß doch garnichts über den Käufer.
> Vielleicht spendet der ja im Jahr 20 Mio für wohltätige Zwecke. Sowas hängt ja auch nicht jeder an die große Glocke.
> 
> Bill Gates z.B. hassen auch viele und der hat viele die sagen "reicher Ausbeuter". Aber dass der Mann (zumindest nach eigener Aussage, so Wikipedia) 90-95 Prozent seines Vermögens spendet bzw spenden will, vergessen dabei viele.
> ...


 
bill gates, setzt steuerlich ernorme summen ab, durch sowas. ausserdem  hält er große mengen aktien von unternehmen die diese länder massiv ausbeuten. evt verdient der noch was drann. bzw ziemlich sicher verdient er noch was an seinen spenden.


----------



## Mothman (9. Juli 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> bill gates, setzt steuerlich ernorme summen ab, durch sowas. ausserdem  hält er große mengen aktien von unternehmen die diese länder massiv ausbeuten. evt verdient der noch was drann. bzw ziemlich sicher verdient er noch was an seinen spenden.


Er verdient sicher nichts an seinen Spenden. Aber das steht jetzt auch garnicht zur Diskussion.
Bill Gates war ja auch nur ein Beispiel. Wenn dir das Beispiel nicht gefällt, möchte ich dich bitten, einfach jemanden dort einzusetzen, den du für würdig hältst als Beispiel in diesem Fall herzuhalten.

Mein Aussage war: Man sollte nicht über jemanden urteilen und vor allem sollte man niemanden verurteilen, den man nicht ansatzweise kennt.

EDIT:
Ich finde es ja auch krass, dass jemand 1 Mio für alte Games ausgibt. Aber ich sage nicht, dass er das Geld doch besser spenden soll. Weil ich weiß ja garnicht, wieviel er sonst spendet. Und man muss halt die Relation sehen. Wenn wir 3000 Euro im Monat verdienen und vielleicht 200 Euro spenden, dann ist das schon sehr viel. 
Troztdem haben wir dann noch 2800 Euro übrig, von denen wir uns dann irgendwas kaufen. Sind wir deshalb auch unsozial?


----------



## wurzn (9. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Er verdient sicher nichts an seinen Spenden. Aber das steht jetzt auch garnicht zur Diskussion.
> Bill Gates war ja auch nur ein Beispiel. Wenn dir das Beispiel nicht gefällt, möchte ich dich bitten, einfach jemanden dort einzusetzen, den du für würdig hältst als Beispiel in diesem Fall herzuhalten.
> 
> Mein Aussage war: Man sollte nicht über jemanden urteilen und vor allem sollte man niemanden verurteilen, den man nicht ansatzweise kennt.
> ...


 
nene, bill gates is schon der richtige. ich glaub halt nicht das er des macht weil er ein wohltäter ist. ich denke das er unterm strich plus macht. wie viele andere auch. kein problem mit gates, ich liebe windows, das wir uns richtig verstehn  und in diesem fall kann man mal alle über einen kamm scheren, denn geld stinkt!!!!!! ich behaupte mal, dass niemand milliardär wird, der auch nur einen hauch anstand hat. aber des ist ne andere diskussion. stimmt. 


"Er verdient sicher nichts an seinen Spenden" diese aussage ist sehr gewagt. fast als würdest du ihn kennen^^


----------



## TobiasHome (9. Juli 2012)

Innerhalb Frankreichs wäre der Versand aber kostenlos.


----------



## kingston (9. Juli 2012)

Ähm, ist noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen dass er einfach einen Kumpel gebeten hat diese Summe zu bieten, weil die Sammlung sonst vom Letztbietenden zu wenig gebracht hätte? Ich hab auch mal vor vielen Jahren eine Radeon 9800 Pro verkauft. Als die gebotenen Summen zu niedrig waren und das Ding schon fast raus war hat ein Freund nochmal höher geboten und dann gabs zum Glück ein weiteres Angebot.
Möglich wärs , oder geht das heute nicht mehr?


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juli 2012)

kingston schrieb:


> Ähm, ist noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen dass er einfach einen Kumpel gebeten hat diese Summe zu bieten, weil die Sammlung sonst vom Letztbietenden zu wenig gebracht hätte?


 
das war ein sofortkauf für eben die 999.999 euro und keine "versteigerung" mit einem startpreis von 0.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Juli 2012)

l0l schrieb:


> Haste Recht, gibt eh genügend Menschen. Sollense doch sterben die Afrikaner.
> 
> Hab ich Deine Meinung treffend widergegeben?


Nein, du hast den Sinn meiner Aussage anscheinend nicht verstanden. Mit welchem Recht möchte ein mir jemand unbekanntes vorschreiben, wofür ich mein selbstverdientes Geld ausgebe?

Wenn du dir einen neuen Wagen kaufen willst, und vor deinem Autohaus steht jemand von Unicef, dann wirst du dir auch nicht erzählen lassen, dass du dein Geld für den Neuwagen doch bitte lieber hier spenden sollst. Der eigentliche Kaufpreis ist völlig egal, es geht um's 'anmaßen', dass man jemanden erzählen will, wofür er sein Geld auszugeben hat.

Jetzt deutlich geworden?


----------



## Mothman (10. Juli 2012)

ntv.de berichtet heute auch schon davon: Größte Videospielesammlung?: Käufer gibt 1 Million Euro aus - n-tv.de


----------



## stawacz (10. Juli 2012)

echt mal,,es gibt menschen die geben zig zehntausende aus für zb ne goldene klobrille,,da sagt auch keiner was,,,gerade die gamingverrückten japaner könnt ich mir gut vorstellen,die sich solch eine sammlung mit kusshand zulegen,,das nötige kleingeld natürlich vorrausgesetzt....  tausend mal sinnvoller als ne goldene klobrille alle mal,,,wer weiß was die sammlung in 20 jahren wert is


----------

